# Landlords 30% Reduction



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

I have been informed by a friend that due to the austerity measures in Greece that the government have brought in a law?? that says that landlords (not sure if for a business or houses) must reduce their rents this year by 30%. Does anyone know about this? Thanks


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't heard that one yet - our residential rent certainly hasn't gone down... I follow the news closely here and I'm sure I would have noticed that! I just asked my husband and he said "I haven't heard that... but if they passed that, who would actually do it?" Sorry...


----------

